# Diamond puppy formula now recalled - 4/30/12



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Just wanted to give a headsup that I got a notification today that diamond recalled the puppy formula too.

Now its adult lamb and rice, puppy formula, and also Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yikes! Thanks for sharing. I would just not buy anything that's made in the Diamond plant at this point.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Does that include ToTW as well? Glad I switched back to zp and acana


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

TOTW is made at the same plant, but it's not on the recall list.. at least yet. I almost stocked up on TOTW before these recalls started and then I learned about Diamond's terrible recall history, so I also went with Acana instead. I'm very glad I did!


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Right now they havent recalled TOTW, but it is made at that plant, and seems like they are adding a new food each week. I was feeding TOTW, but quit after the Chicken soup for the pet lovers soul recall. Getting too widespread at that plant for me to feel safe comfortable feeding it.

Im feeding ziwipeak one meal, and raw for the other. Not affordable to feed 100% ZP, and I dont have enough freezer space or room for a deep freezer to go 100% raw.

Im considering going to Acana Pacifica when we run out of ZP. I know, its a step down, but we are looking at purchasing a home, and hubby informed me that I have to cut spending back a tad. Im trying to figure out how long a bag of Acana would last 3chis to see if I would really be saving by feeding it. Its still a very high quality food, so I dont feel so guilty going to it.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

wow! this is making me nervous about dog food all together! ive heard on here SO much praise of them dog foods and now this! it shows no matter how good it is something like this can still happen!  x


----------

